# Solved: AOL and wireless router



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

I have recently purchased a Netgear NG834PN wireless adsl modem router but I have been unable to get it to access the internet with aol. I can get the router management screen to display and make changes to the router but I can't get it to connnect.

I have entered the username and password for aol into the routers settings.

The router indicates that an ADSL singal is present, could anyone make any suggestions as to what to try next.

Thanks


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

ok some basics first
1.you currently have AOL DSL ?
1A. The service works withe tHeir equip, you can get to the internet
2. You have a modem from AOL ?
3. Does the modem have a " mac address " on the bottom ?
4. your aol modem is connected by a phone line ?
5. you plugged your user name and password into the the new modem and turned everything off including the pc then back on again
6. some DSL has been switched over from PPOE to DHCP which if you have the mac address on the modem might be the clue.
6a. sometimes they use the mac address of your nic ( network card)
7. You may need to call Verizon or whomever is providing the DSL. Find out if PPOE or DHCP


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for your help,

1. I currently use AOL (uk) with a DSL connection
1a & 2. The old modem was supplied by AOL and works fine I believe that it is a rebranded Globespan modem. It connects to the laptop using a usb connection.

3. Will check if mac address is present!
4. The AOL DSL modem is connected to the phone line which works fine, but when I change the connection to the wireless modem router I cannot get access.

5. I logged into the management console of the wireless router and entered the username and password as specified i.e. including @aol.com. I then restarted the laptop but was still unable to get a connection to the internet using the IE browser instead of the AOL software.
6. I think that it is using PPOE as I contacted AOL support but they were no help at all and could only suggest setting the username and password.

I will check the other points later once I get home and have the laptop with me. 

Is there anything else I can try as well?


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

SO , the new wireless modem, is it also a router, with lan ports ?
are you trying to connect wirelessly or through a cat5 cable
if it is wirelessly, i would try a cat5 cable, make sure it is streight threw and not a cross over cable, unless the instructions say otherwise. open a command prompt
click start, run
type in cmd ( xp)
hit enter
type ipconfig /release
wait for results
type ipconfig / renew
then close out
once we get you connected we can work on the wireless


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Just tagging onto onsite's posts ...

If you could post an ipconfig /all for when you are connected through the old modem, and another for when you are connected to the new modem/router combo there may be some important clues in them.

Two things that onsite mentioned and that AOL tech support should have told you if applicable, but they probably don't know:
1. when changing modems sometimes you have to register the new one with the ISP;
2. sometimes the MAC address of the device connected to the modem is important, so CLONE your PC's MAC address to the new router; the cloning will resolve any issue and hurts nothing if not needed.


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

the results from the ipconfig /all are as follows:

*Using Wireless Modem Router*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : michael-8jmd55g
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet
Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-74-E7-A4-81
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.155.7
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR RangeMax(TM) Wireless PC Car
d WPN511
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-6C-02-25-DD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

*Using a usb DSL Modem*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : michael-8jmd55g
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet
Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-74-E7-A4-81
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.155.7
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR RangeMax(TM) Wireless PC Car
d WPN511
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-6C-02-25-DD
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

How do I change the mac address on the router?


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

> Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.155.7


 this is windows default IP address, not good
did you connect with a cat5 cable from the notebook to the wireless modem ?
then do the ipconfig /release
wait for results
ipconfig /renew ?
so you have the phone line going into the wireless modem and nothing else but the power cord ... oh and the one cat5 cable i asked for you to connect


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The ipconfig /all for Using Wireless Modem Router indicates that your wireless adapter did not find, or at least did not connect to, a signal, and that you were connected with ethernet cable but weren't able to get an IP address from the router. In addition to onsite's directions, make sure the router's Dhcp server is enabled; if it is, try another LAN port on the router, and then try another ethernet cable.

Your second ipconfig seems to be a duplicate of the first one; there is no indication of a USB connection.

Until you get connected to the router again, you can't clone the MAC address. When you get connected, you'll be able to find "clone" in the WAN (internet), or advanced or similar section. Or check the User Guide if one exists.


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

I have the cat5 cable connected directly to the router, and I can connect to the management utility of the router.

I have carried out the ipconfig /release and /new actions.

There is nothing else connected to the router.

I noticed that when is open the network connections window with windows xp I noticed that it shows the Internet Gateway which showed that it was connected and detected the bandwidth which is 2.2Mbps.


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

I reran the ipconfig /all command

This time I remembered to copy and paste the correct details onto the forum. 

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : michael-8jmd55g
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet
Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-74-E7-A4-81
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 24 July 2006 19:46:43
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 27 July 2006 19:46:43

By the way I really appreciate both of you taking the time to help me with this problem.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

NOW we believe that you are communicating with the router! 

Can you find how to do the MAC address clone?

Posting the ipconfig /all for the USB to modem connection may help onsite help you get the router WAN settings correct.


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

I can' find anywhere in the advanced settings to change the mac address.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I can't find NG834PN on the Netgear site, so I can't try to find a User Guide.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

this may help - i changed to a NON standard AOL supplied wireless router 
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/437929-solved-action-tec-router-aol.html

you could also try some ping test to see if you are getting out
ping google.com

you may have a firewall blocking access


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

I was able to change the mac address on the router but this has not solved the problem. The router is a Netgear DG834PN (sorry about that, I think I am slowly going mad!)

Once I set changed the mac address I was unable to enter the aol username and password.


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 3Com 3C920 Integrated Fast Ethernet
> Controller (3C905C-TX Compatible)
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-08-74-E7-A4-81
> ...


You are pulling an ip address from the router and that is good as everyone has suggested.
you should not bother with a mac address. If you have PPOE you are authenticated by your user name and password. I don't think you have DSL DHCP. Cable uses a simular scheme, you are authenticated by a mac address. You do have the phone cord plugged into the wireless router, right ?


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

Yea the phone line is definitely connected to the router. When it is the router has a light on it which turns green.

Is there anything I should have done at the very start.

Below is a list of the actions I took from the beginning.

1. Installed the drivers for the PC card adapter.
2. Inserted the card into the laptop.
3. Connected the router to the phoneline and power.
4. Connected the router to the laptop using a cat5 cable.
5. Logged into the management utility and entered the username and password.

Do I need to change any settings in windows such as create a network etc.


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

ok I think we are on the home stretch
when you log into the routers embedded web page, you put in your user name and password, right ?
there should be another page that shows if you are connected , or connect and disconect or status. 
i think you may want to call your ISP. That user name and password may not be good. in the sense it may work for email, they have implemented another scheme for the internet authentication.


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

Thats right I entered the username and password I used to access aol normally with the usb modem.

I am going to check the status window and will post the results. I have to disconnect to do this but I will reconnect in a few minutes.


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

the results from the connection status are as follows:

Connection Time 00:00:00
Connecting to Server: Failed
Negotiation: LCP Down
Authentication:CHAP Authentication Falied
Getting IP Address: ---
Getting Network Mask: --


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did you look through the post, and links i posted - lots of useful info for setting AOL - mainly UK based I'm afraid
You want to find out the settings needed in your country for AOL 
heres a direct link to some useful info
http://www-stg.aolsvc.co.uk/help/Speed545.htm

username requires @aol.com


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

etaf I had a look at the links you posted and I can't see anything that i haven't set in the router settings.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you post all the settings 
VPI = 0, VCI = 38

ADSL Modulation Auto, then try G.DMT, then try ANSI T1.413
Encapsulation Mode PPP over ATM (PPPoA - RFC2364) VC-MUX
Authentication CHAP 

and are you using a username with @aol.com


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

ADSL Settings 

Multiplexing Method VC-BASED 
VPI 0
VCI 38
Encapsulation mode = PPoA(PPP over ATM)

Where can I find the adsl modulation and the chap authentication options?


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

I still think you should call your ISP
Any how it is dinner time over here on the other side of the pond.


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

thanks onsite its 10pm here I think I will call it a day and try again tomorrow.


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

I was just thinking do I have to make any changes to the settings within Internet Explorer.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not at this stage - you need the router to establish the connection
what country are you in ??

you may need pppoe in your country looking at previous posts here


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

you know something that i was thinking
for PPOE DSL, there should be a DSL light that when the phone line is plugged in the light starts blinking slowly then fast then goes solid, you may want to plug in your old modem and see if it has one, thentry the new modem/ router. I was told that when the light goes solid, you are connected to the home office ( sub station) . If this infact does happen, it has to be authentication on the network that is why you can not connect.


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm located in the uk.

The light goes to a solid green on the new router when it is connected to the phone line.

How do i fix the authentication on the network. At the moment I am only looking to connect 1 PC.

I am also running Norton personal firewall but I disabled this whilst trying to connect.

I also contacted AOL and they told me to use PPPoA


----------



## onsite (Oct 31, 2004)

> What is PPPoA and how do I configure my modem?
> 
> PPPoA is the service which is used to deliver broadband connectivity in the UK. It provides a mechanism for ensuring that onyl you can log in to your internet account. If you are using a USB modem or the residential products from the SpeedTouch range then the configuration settings are already preset in the modem. If you are using the Speedtouch 610 the settings are in the default build.
> 
> ...


I was reading about this, PPPOA is a lot different then PPPOE here in the states.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Ok - so those settings i gave should work for UK 

but are you using your user name with @aol.com on the end 
I have managed to get a non-AOL router to work on AOL on a BT line in Surrey OK 
i would reset the router again - do a hard reset and then go through all the settings - make sure you have not typed something in error - I spend 3 days once trying to fix a new router and instead of an L I had an I but all in lower case so 
i instead of l 
i even read it back to the router support, shop support and ISP as correct 
in the end the shop made me do a complete reset and start again
dah dah - did i feel silly ,........


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

I still am having no joy with this.

I have used the username with @aol.com. I reset the router to the factory settings and rebooted the router then entered the information again.

I notice in the Network Connections in windows that it shows there is an internet gateway but what do i need to do to use this.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

An ipconfig /all for when you are connected to the old modem may give some clues to etaf or onsite.

Also I'll remind that "when changing modems sometimes you have to register the new one with the ISP." I know this is the requirement with my cable provider; have no idea if it ever applies to DSL, but suggest that it is worth a specific question to your ISP tech support.

Apparently AOL gives many routers fits. Have you checked the AOL site to see if they say anything pro or con about your modem/router?


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

I think I have solved the problem. I downloaded an installer from aol it was for a DG834G router but it seems to have fixed the settings and I can now access the internet through the router.

I will mark this thread solved once I have checked and tested the connection.


----------



## M_Mike (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks to onsite, etaf and terrynet for all your help and for taking the time to help me with this problem. I have now marked it as solved as the internet access is working fine. I'm now going to look at setting the security options but at least everything is now working


----------

